# [GELÖST] Intel Extreme Masters Teilnahme?



## Sn0w1 (6. März 2012)

*[GELÖST] Intel Extreme Masters Teilnahme?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich stell einfach mal meine Frage  

Wie ihr alle wisst ist in Hannover atm die CeBIT, auf der auch die Intel Extreme Masters vertreten sind, nun hab ich aber mal ne Frage dazu, die mir da auch nicht wirklich jemand beantworten konnte:

Wir haben zusammen ein eigenes Team bestehend aus 5 Spielern, welches ja für die IEM passend wäre, weiß wer wo man sich da anmelden kann, bzw Teilnehmen kann um sich hochzukämpfen in der "liga"?

Hoffe das weiß jemand 

Greetz
Sn0w1


----------



## 23tom23 (11. März 2012)

Naja also erstmal müsstet ihr euch bei der ESL anmelden( ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es um LoL geht) und dann bei kleineren Turnieren wie etwa Go4lol teilnehmen, dadurch sammelt man Punkte in ESL Ranglisten die dann bei genügender Anzahl zur Teilnahme an IEM Qualifikationsturnieren berechtigen. So in etwa sollte das ablaufen, aber so einfach mal eben zur IEM gehen ist nicht.


----------



## matze95 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Intel Extreme Masters Teilnahme?*

Für die kleineren IEM-Turniere, die Anfang dieses und letztes Jahr waren musste man sich durch Qualifikationscups qualifizieren. Gute Platzierungen in diesen IEMs erlaubten die Teilnahme an den IEM World Championship, aber um an Turnieren dieser Größenordnung teilzunehmen müsst ihr schon ein sehr, sehr hohes Niveau haben. Versucht euch doch für den Anfang lieber an Turnieren wie Go4LoL oder dieses 4Players-Turnier für Lol.


----------



## CyberLotus (14. März 2012)

Ouh man mich regt das auch voll auf, ich bin 15, und immer wenn ich da bin, will ich das auch iwann mal machen *-*
problem ist, man muss erstmal nen team finden 
-.-
Ausserdem weiś ich immer nicht ob es denn sc2 oder cs werden soll...
Und weil das noch nicht genug Offtopic war : Weiß wer welche soundkarten, tastaturen und mäuse die auf der IEM benutzen?


----------



## matze95 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Intel Extreme Masters Teilnahme?*

Soundkarten habe ich jetzt keine Ahnung, aber alle dieselbe, weil sie ja mit ESL-PCs spielen. Tastaturen und Mäuse sind bei jedem Spieler verschieden, je nach ihren Vorlieben.


----------



## Sn0w1 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Intel Extreme Masters Teilnahme?*

Danke die erste Antwort hats getan 

Also ja, es geht um LoL, aktuell haben wir mit dem 5er Team im Ranked eine Win/Loose Rate von 219/4, von daher denke ich ist dieses Niveau schon sehr sehr hoch, oder?^^


----------



## Fexzz (29. März 2012)

*AW: Intel Extreme Masters Teilnahme?*



Sn0w1 schrieb:


> Danke die erste Antwort hats getan
> 
> Also ja, es geht um LoL, aktuell haben wir mit dem 5er Team im Ranked eine Win/Loose Rate von 219/4, von daher denke ich ist dieses Niveau schon sehr sehr hoch, oder?^^


 
Bei allem Respekt, aber 219/4 bezweifel ich ganz ganz stark, wenn ihr euch nicht vorher bis auf 10 Elo oder sowas runtergedogded habt.


----------



## 23tom23 (29. März 2012)

Sn0w1 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke die erste Antwort hats getan
> 
> Also ja, es geht um LoL, aktuell haben wir mit dem 5er Team im Ranked eine Win/Loose Rate von 219/4, von daher denke ich ist dieses Niveau schon sehr sehr hoch, oder?^^



Nur komisch, dass ihr garnicht in der Ladder auftaucht........


----------



## CyberLotus (31. März 2012)

Ausserdem wahren das gerade mal 9 Tage ;D


----------



## Sn0w1 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Intel Extreme Masters Teilnahme?*

In den offiziellen Laddern werdet ihr uns auch nicht finden, es gibt externe, fast schon geheime welche nur für Hardcore Gamer aufgezeigt werden. Dafür gilt aber ein NDA.

So long
Sn0w1


/solved


----------

